# proxy für java anwendung angeben [resolved]



## rene04 (26. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

wie gebe ich in meinem java code einen proxy an?

folgende situation:


```
s_devPack = new DevPack("https://212.28.41.115/TrackStudio");
```

hiermit versuche ich eine connection über eine SOAP Schnittstelle auf eine App aufzubauen. Leider fehlt mir hier scheinbar der proxy.

gruesse rene


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Apr 2005)

such nach "http.proxy" im Forum

dat is ne Laufzeitvariable für die JVM


----------



## rene04 (26. Apr 2005)

hi,

habs gefunden 

allerdings bekomme ich immernoch ne fehlermeldung das das certificat wohl nicht stimmt.


```
if (s_devPack == null)
		{
			System.getProperties().setProperty("http.proxySet", "true");
			System.getProperties().setProperty("http.proxyHost", "172.25.8.252");
			System.getProperties().setProperty("http.proxyPort", "3128");
			s_devPack = new DevPack("https://support.sieda.com/TrackStudio");
		}
```

error:


```
javax.net.ssl.SSLKeyException: RSA premaster secret error
```

gruesse rene


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Apr 2005)

http*s*


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2005)

http != https


----------



## rene04 (26. Apr 2005)

```
if (s_devPack == null)
      {
         System.getProperties().setProperty("https.proxySet", "true");
         System.getProperties().setProperty("https.proxyHost", "172.25.8.252");
         System.getProperties().setProperty("https.proxyPort", "3128");
         s_devPack = new DevPack("https://support.sieda.com/TrackStudio");
      }
```

selber fehler 

gruesse rene


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Apr 2005)

es gibt keine solchen umgebungsvariablen

lies die API

$docs/guide/security/jsse/JSSERefGuide.html


----------



## rene04 (27. Apr 2005)

da versteh ich leider nur bahnhof. ich gehöre leider nicht zu denen welchen die englischen, technischen text lesen und verstehen können. 

gruesse rene


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Apr 2005)

HAST du überhaupt einen Proxy im Einsatz?

Welche JVM verwendest du?


----------



## rene04 (27. Apr 2005)

ja sicher hab ich nen proxy im einsatz. jvm version? na wie find ich das denn raus?

gruesse rene


----------



## Stefan1200 (25. Mai 2005)

rene04 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja sicher hab ich nen proxy im einsatz. jvm version? na wie find ich das denn raus?



In der Konsole:
java -version


----------



## rene04 (25. Mai 2005)

jvm 1.1. 
mitlerweile sieht der code so aus:

```
if (m_devPack == null)
		{
			System.setProperty("proxySet","true");
			System.setProperty("proxyPort","3128");
			System.setProperty("proxyHost","172.25.8.252");
			m_devPack = new DevPack("https://support.sieda.com/TrackStudio");
		}
```

gruesse rene


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (25. Mai 2005)

jvm1.1 ? 



> mitlerweile sieht der code so aus:



äh ja ? funktioniert es ? wenn der proxy kein https mitmachst dann kannste in der java app noch so viel einstellen


----------



## rene04 (25. Mai 2005)

ne klappt net  der proxy macht aber https, denn wenn ich den link in den browser eingeb klappts. nur eben über die java app nicht.

gruesse rene


----------



## rene04 (25. Mai 2005)

Ha, habs hinbekommen. "Java ist auch eine Insel" war mein Freund  Es muss natürlich so aussehen:


```
if (m_devPack == null)
      {
         System.setProperty("https.proxySet","true");
         System.setProperty("https.proxyPort","3128");
         System.setProperty("https.proxyHost","172.25.8.252");
         m_devPack = new DevPack("https://support.sieda.com/TrackStudio");
      }
```

gruesse rene


----------



## Stefan1200 (26. Mai 2005)

Ähhh...wie Java VM 1.1?
Du...es gibt schon 1.5...

http://java.sun.com
Windows: http://www.java.com


----------

